# itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

Is any one running this combo.I know there are a few turbo
examples,but i,ve never seen a s/c car with this.I,d hate to
think that i would be the first to do this with an eaton s/c.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (xoticrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xoticrocc* »_Is any one running this combo.I know there are a few turbo
examples,but i,ve never seen a s/c car with this.I,d hate to
think that i would be the first to do this with an eaton s/c.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (xoticrocc)*

The flow is limited by how much the charger can flow, i.e. fixed displacement. There is no benefit to a supercharger w/ itb's aside from a light wallet and bragging rights.


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (BMGFifty)*

Someone in montreal, has a scirroco 16v itb and eaton, so, you'll not be the first. 








supercharge come from an mercedes I think.


_Modified by dhovid at 1:34 AM 2-11-2007_


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (dhovid)*

lysholm or bust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dont bother with the ITB's


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (dhovid)*

an i get any more info on that rocco?Your link doesnt work.
Also,is that g60 using toyota itbs?Info on the manifold and
the tps.What throttle cable are you using. Thanx Geoff.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (xoticrocc)*

how do you bypass the vented air with ITB and a SC? (i.e. sitting at, or partial throttle).


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (xoticrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xoticrocc* »_
Also,is that g60 using toyota itbs?Info on the manifold and
the tps.What throttle cable are you using. Thanx Geoff.









Yes it is using Silvertop 4A-GE ITB's (contact me if you need a set).TPS is a 4-PIN Denso unit.Throttle cable will have to be a custom one.


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hey wizard,give me some more info on the silvertops.I was
going to use hayabusa bodies,but now you,ve peaked my
interest.(nice alt.setup,i just noticed that!)Also,where are
you drawing vacuum for the booster?And final question,
have you come up with a design to seal the itbs?
Thanx Geoff.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (xoticrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xoticrocc* »_Also,where are
you drawing vacuum for the booster?And final question,
have you come up with a design to seal the itbs?


That setup belongs to a friend.
*1.* Vaccum for the brake booster - run a line from each runner into a vaccuum collector and then branch it off to where ever you want.On the silvertop engine,Toyota had a banjo fitting on runner #1 that they ran to the brake booster.
*2.* If you want to seal the ITB's you can use a yamaha sealing box (expensive) or build your own.There are fabricators on here that can build one for you and thats the route I would recommend consider the bore spacing between VW and Toyota is off by 1mm.
The _ideal_ ITB plenum for 4A-GE ITB's would involve getting velocity stacks from technotoytuning.com and building a circular sheet metal plenum around the stacks.How does this benefit you?Well you have the advantages of velocity stacks as well as an OEM style plenum that can be bolted onto and off of the ITB's.


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (Wizard-of-OD)*

I was under the impression that i couldnt draw vacuum from
there because the charger provides positive pressure at 
any rpm.I thought it had to be pulled just in front of the
charger.If you know differently,please advise.Thankyou.
Also,can you give me more info on those itbs(specs,price,
tps,manifold,etc)If you want to take it to im,thats cool.
Geoff.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (xoticrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xoticrocc* »_I was under the impression that i couldnt draw vacuum from
there because the charger provides positive pressure at 
any rpm.I thought it had to be pulled just in front of the
charger.If you know differently,please advise.Thankyou.









Are you silencing the charger?
Check your IM.


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (Wizard-of-OD)*

Silencing the charger??Please explain.I am running an m62 Eaton
through an intercooler and into the itbs.Like i said,i thought i was
unable to pick up vacuum past tha charger.(positive charge).
Am i missing something?


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: itb's and supercharger 2.0 16v (xoticrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xoticrocc* »_Silencing the charger??Please explain.I am running an m62 Eaton
through an intercooler and into the itbs.Like i said,i thought i was
unable to pick up vacuum past tha charger.(positive charge).
Am i missing something?









YOu need to pick up vacuum in the runners between the TBs and the valves. You'll aslo need a bypass for the SC that is open at idle and light throttle.


----------

